# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  kerio

## hmdrf1

سلام من مشکل با kerio دارم میشه کمکم کنی
من userهای krio مسنجر رو نمی بنده user بدون اینکه login بشه می تونه مثلا yahoo messrnger رو on کنه می دونید اینو از کجا میشه set کرد  یه چیزه دیگه user که expir میشه kerio , بیرون نمیندازش log out نمیکنه pleas help me

----------


## Identifier

برای اینکه بتونین کاربران خودتون رو خوب کنترل کنید از ترکیب زیر استفاده کنید
NTTacPlus+Ras(***)+Kerio
این جوری شما هرگونه مانوری میتونید انجام بدید
موفق باشید

----------


## hmdrf1

مرسی من مشکل بستن MESSENGER تو CERIO دارم

----------


## Identifier

شما کافیه که پورت 5050 رو ببندید 
متن زیر هم کمک زیادی میتونه بکنه

http://www.fredshack.com/docs/personalfw.html

در کل تنها کاری که شما باید انجام بدید اینه که یک rul تعریف میکنید نوعش رو incomming مشخص مکنید پروتکل هم TCP پورت 5050 و در آخر هم اون رو deny و یا Block میکنید.

پیروز باشید

----------


## mhjb

آقای ذولقدری شما همیشه می‌گویید که پورت 5050 مال مسنجر است ولی من بارها بر روی کامپیوترهای مختلف این رو چک کردم یعنی پورت 5050 رو بستم ولی مسنجر هنوز هم کار می‌کنه.

----------


## Identifier

دوست عزیز بله یاهو مسنجر از پورت 5010 و5050 استفاده میکند ولی در وژن های جدید اون پورت جایگزین نیز بکار برده برای اطلاع بیشتر به لینک های زیر مراجعه کنید در ضمن در بعضی از شرایط یاهو از پورت 80 استقاده میکنید شما باید با استفاده از فلگ های پکت و اونها رو Deny کنید

دوست عزیزم اینم مراجعی که من از اونا استفاده کردم و جواب گرفتم

5050    tcp    yahoo-server        Yahoo Messenger Server (default port)
 

http://www.linnetsol.co.uk/port-filter.asp
http://www.helpbytes.co.uk/yconnect.php
http://www.neohapsis.com/neolabs/neo...neo-ports.html
http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/messen...signin-02.html
http://www.iss.net/security_center/a...xploits/Ports/
http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~rakerman/port-table.html
http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1428
http://www.plevna.f9.co.uk/blockyahoomessenger.htm
http://www.seifried.org/security/ports/5000/5050.html

در ضمن شما میتونید desitnation های که مربوط به یاهو مسنجر هستند رو deny کنیید


scs.msg.yahoo.com 
scsa.msg.yahoo.com 
scsb.msg.yahoo.com 
scsc.msg.yahoo.com 
webcam.yahoo.com 
filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com 
v1.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v2.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v3.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v4.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v5.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v6.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v7.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v8.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v9.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v10.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v11.vc.scd.yahoo.com 
v13.vc.sc5.yahoo.com 
vc1.vip.scd.yahoo.com 


و اگر هم باز جوابگوی شما نبود بنده برای کمک در راه اندازی FreeBSD IPFW Kernel Firewall آماده ام 
شما با استفاده از سیستم عامل FreeBSD که کرنل اون یونیکس هست نه لینوکس میتونید کارهای عجیبی رو انجام بدید
IPTabel در لینوکس هم قدرت خوبی داره ولی پایداری FReeBSD رو نداره 

دریافت سیستم عامل
http://www.linuxiso.org/
سایت اصلی
http://www.freebsd.org/
و راهنمای راه اندازی فایروال
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO...firewalls.html

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO...alls-ipfw.html

پیروز باشید

----------


## mhjb

آقای ذولقدری خیلی ممنون واقعا جواب کوبنده‌ای بود. 
من فکر می‌کنم استفاده از desitnation برام راحت تر باشه. چون من لینوکس کار نیستم.
ضمنا اگر ممکنه بفرمایید "شما باید با استفاده از فلگ های پکت و اونها رو Deny کنید" یعنی چه؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Identifier

کلا توی شبکه موقعی که یک پکت ارسال میشه یک سری مشخصات همراه اون پکت هست که مشخص کننده حجم پکت ارسال کننده ، دریافت کننده پروتکل استفاده شده ، و یک سری فلگ های کنترلی و ... که شما با بررسی محتویات پکت میتونید اون پکت رو Drop کنید و اصولا فایروال هایی که به صورت هوشمند کار میکنند یکسری امکانات Packet Analysing رو در اختیار شما قرار میدهند که شما میتونید بر اساس محتویات پکت ها اونها رو  Drop کنید در کل کار چندان ساده ای نیست و عموما این جور فایروال ها در شبکه های کوچک استفاده نمیشه و همچنین بصورت رایگان ارائه نمیشه
پیروز باشید

----------


## hmdrf1

سلام اقای ذوالقدری
این چند وقت خیلی مطالبتون بدردم خورده واقعا ممنون بازم سوال اون لینکی که معرفی کرده personsal firwall kerio من kerio winrote firwall دارم اگه مثه لینک بالا داری لطفا برام بزار ممنون

----------


## Identifier

Configuration Kerio چندان سخت نیست مخصوصا اینکه از طریق GUI هست شما شروع کنید مشکلاتی که براتون پیش میاد رو مطرح کنید تا جایی که بنده بتونم جوابگو هستم
برای اینکه ابن کار راحت تر انجام بشه ابتدا نیازهاتون رو کنار هم بچینید سپس در راستای رفع نیازاتون تنظیمات لازم رو انجام بدید اونجا اگر به مشکلی برخوردید مطرح کنید.

من لینک بخصوصی رو در رابطه با کار مورد نظر شما ندیدم البته screenShot های این صفحه رو ببینید اولین screenshot قسمتی است در Kerio که اونجا شما باید پورت ها رو ببندید .

http://www.ei-europe.com/winroute.html

آدرس بالا حاوی یکسری document هم هست که امیدوارم مورد استفاده تون قرار بگیره.

پیروز باشید

----------


## Identifier

تنظیمات زیر را بررسی کنید !!!

موفق باشید

----------


## hmdrf1

اقا سلا م 
این kerio عجب قویه پیداش کردم باید اول service تعریف کنی بعد اون service رو block کنی

----------


## hmdrf1

راستی ضمن تشکر مجدد از این همه راهنمایی من هنوز با nttacplus مشکل دارم اگه document داشتی واسم بفرستی ممنون میشم

----------


## Identifier

> راستی ضمن تشکر مجدد از این همه راهنمایی من هنوز با nttacplus مشکل دارم اگه document داشتی واسم بفرستی ممنون میشم


مشکلتون رو در تاپیکی مجزا مطرح کنید

----------


## cybercoder

می تونی به جای kerio winroute از kerio server firewall استفاده کنی
و با استفاده از برنامه های accounting و *** و RAS

من لینوکس رو توصیه نمی کنم چون N تا سوراخو باید ببندی

موفق باشی

----------


## Identifier

> می تونی به جای kerio winroute از kerio server firewall استفاده کنی
> و با استفاده از برنامه های accounting و *** و RAS
> 
> من لینوکس رو توصیه نمی کنم چون N تا سوراخو باید ببندی
> 
> موفق باشی


قبل از ارائه هر پیشنهاد نیاز به بررسی در ضمینه مورد نظر میباشد و با توجه به نیازها و امکانات بایستی پسشنهاد مورد نظر مطرح شود

برای اطلاع دوستان لینک زیر را گذاشتم که مقایسه ای باشد در مورد امنیت سیستم عامل های مختلف

http://people.freebsd.org/~murray/bsd_flier.html

پیروز باشید

----------


## houtanal

1- در مقایسه از ویندوز 2000 استفاده شده است.
2- این گونه مقایسه ها مزخرف است.

----------


## Identifier

> 1- در مقایسه از ویندوز 2000 استفاده شده است.
> 2- این گونه مقایسه ها مزخرف است.


حق با شماست شا ید این مدل مقایسه صحیح نباشد ولی جای تامل داره که چرا Unix Based System
مقایسه های فرائانی در این زمینه انجام شده اما دلیل اینکه کاربران سیستم عامل های unix baesed کمتر است و بقول معروف میگوند سوراخ های نفوذی زیاد داره به چندید دلیل است

1- در این نوع سیستم عامل ها به خاطر اینکه کاربر قدرت مانور بالایی داشته باشد تمام موارد را به دست کابر میسپارد

2- user Freindly نبودن shell سیستم عامل باعث شده که کسانی که تنظمیات اینگونه سرور ها رو بر عهده دارند به محض جواب گرفتن configuration را رها می کنند

3- در اینگونه سیستم عامل ها شما آزادید که به همراه کرنل فقط package های مورد نیاز را نصب کنید ولی معمولا به خاط یکسری مسائل اکثر کاربران default نصب را پیگری میکنند

4- نکات امنیتی زیادی در پیکر بندی اینگونه سیستم عامل ها میتونید رعایت کنید ولی به خاطر پیچیدگی تنظیمات اکثرا از نصب آنها فراریند

5- بنده شخصا نقاط ضعف های linux را قبول دارم امابه پایداری و ایمن بودن FreeBSD  ایمان دارم (البته در صورت راه اندازی صحیح) چون این سیستم فقط و فقط برای شبکه هست وجالبه خودتون یک سر به سایتشون بزنید و اینم یاد آور میشم freeBSD لینوکس نیست یک نسخه از یونیکس میباشد

6- و نکته آخر ما در طراحی شبکه بسته به نیازهامون بایستی سیستم عامل و نرم افزار های وابسته را انتخاب کنیم به صرف  اینکه همه میگن یونیکس و یا ویندوز خوب هست ما نباید سیستم عامل رو انتخاب کنیم بلکه در مورد سرویسی که میخواهیم استفاده کنیم بایستی بررسی به عمل آوریم و ببینیم کدام سیستم عامل جوابگو هست.


یا علی

----------


## cybercoder

به هر حال استفاده از Kerio Server Firewall روی سیستم عامل های Microsoft ضریب اطمینان رو تقریبا به 100 درصد می رسونه و به نظر من این کافیه تا اینکه به دنبال BSD یا SCO باشیم.

یادتون باشه این قضایا مال یه شبکه معمولیه نه شبکه ای مثل AOL.

----------


## Identifier

> به هر حال استفاده از Kerio Server Firewall روی سیستم عامل های Microsoft ضریب اطمینان رو تقریبا به 100 درصد می رسونه


بنازم اعتماد بنفس ، امیدوارم کسی اراده نکنه به شبکتون نفوذ کنه 
ولی من شخصا هیچ موقع همچین ادعایی نمیکنم چون به نظرم منطقی نمیاد و همیشه یک راه نفوذ وجود داره که ما اونو نادیده میگیریم نهایتا از اینه که port 80 شما باز است و ده ها راه نفوذ زا این طریق وجود دارد
صلاح مملکت خویش خوسروان دانند نه freeBSD پول به من میده نه Kerio و منم وظیفه خودم دونستم که اطلاعاتی که دارم رو با علاقه مندان مطرح کنم امیدوارم شما هم شبکه 100% ایمن داشته باشید

یا حق

----------


## hmdrf1

سلام
من یک مشکل بزرگ دارم من هرچی port تو cerio میبندم yahoo messenger از یه port دیگه on میشه ؟ چی کارش کنم ؟

----------


## Identifier

> سلام
> من یک مشکل بزرگ دارم من هرچی port تو cerio میبندم yahoo messenger از یه port دیگه on میشه ؟ چی کارش کنم ؟


شما میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید 
تمامی پورت ها رو ببندید فقط پورت های مجاز رو باز بگذارید فکر کنم توی ویزاردهای خود kerio همچین چیزی باشه 
دوست عزیزم ارائه راه حل نیاز به داشتن دانش در مورد شرایط شبکه هست بطور مثال کاربرای شما فقط از وب استفاده میکنند و با این دید این روشی که من گفتم جوابگوست 
ولی زمانی هست که کابران از نرم افزارهایی استفاده میکنند که از پورتهای متفاوتی استفاده میکنند اون موقع هست که دیگه این روش جوابگو نیست
یک روش که به شما پیشنهاد میگنم در راستای پیدا کردن پورت برنامه از نرم افزار snort استفاده کنیید 
http://www.snort.org
این نرم افزار Packet های شبکه رو capture میکنه و میتونید پورت ها رو پیدا کنید و بعد اونها رو ببندید
ولی باز هم اگر مشکلتون رفع نشد بفرمایید که rul مربوطه رو ایجاد و در همین تاپیک میگذازم

موفق باشید

----------


## Identifier

اینم راه حل برای شما
destination های زیر روblock کنید

205.188.7.172
205.188.7.176
205.188.7.164
205.188.7.168
 
pager.yahoo.com
messenger.yahoo.com
msg.edit.yahoo.com
edit.messenger.yahoo.com
csa.yahoo.com
csb.yahoo.com
csc.yahoo.com
 
 

مثل اینکه جدیدا یاهو از پورت 80 زیاد استفاده میکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## houtanal

با استفاده از software restriction policy سه سوت به بهترین وجه می تونی یاهو مسنجر رو ببندی.(توصیه می کنم از هش فایل برای این کار استفاده کنی)(سرچ کن براش اگر چیزی دستگیرت نشد بپرس)




> یک روش که به شما پیشنهاد میگنم در راستای پیدا کردن پورت برنامه از نرم افزار snort استفاده کنیید 
> http://www.snort.org
> این نرم افزار Packet های شبکه رو capture میکنه و میتونید پورت ها رو پیدا کنید و بعد اونها رو ببندید


نرم افزار های مانیتورینگ زیادی وجود دارد.برای این کار فکر نمی کنم این یکی خیلی خوش دست باشه.

----------


## Identifier

> نرم افزار های مانیتورینگ زیادی وجود دارد.برای این کار فکر نمی کنم این یکی خیلی خوش دست باشه.


حق با شماست ولی گزارشات جالبی میشه ازش export کرد اگر ترکیبی از Nesus و Snort استفاده کنیم به خیلی موارد امنیتی و ... میشه دسترسی پیدا کرد

در مورد بستن پورت هم روش شما راه خیلی مناسبی هست

موفق باشید

----------


## hmdrf1

سلام 
software restriction policy فکر میکنم این تنظیم زیاد کارا نباشد چون کاربرا خیلی راحت رو domain نمیان  بالا 
اقای ذوالقدری من تمام اون چیزایی رو که شما گفتید بستم +5050 و 5010 وtelnet + nnpt بازم  yahoo messenger مییاد بالا

----------


## hmdrf1

پس من منظور اقای houtanal رو نفهمیدم

----------


## Identifier

اینم رول کامل برای بستن یاهو من این rul تعریف کردم و جواب گرفتم
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## hmdrf1

ممنون مثه اینکه داره عمل میکنه

----------


## houtanal

> اگر ترکیبی از Nesus و Snort استفاده کنیم به خیلی موارد امنیتی و ... میشه دسترسی پیدا کرد


جداگانه میدونم چه استفاده ای میشه ازشون کرد اما نمیدونم چه طور میشه این دو رو ترکیب کرد.

----------


## Identifier

> جداگانه میدونم چه استفاده ای میشه ازشون کرد اما نمیدونم چه طور میشه این دو رو ترکیب کرد.


روی سروری که میخواهید اون رو از نظر امنیتی محک بزنید Snort فعال کنید و با استفاده از Nesus عملیت تخمین امنیت رو انجام بدید بعد با توجه به اینکه پکت های که Nesus ارسال میکند تا چه هد به سیستم نفوذ میکند رو میشه فهمید ولی خوب همونطری که شما استاد گرامی مستحضرید تخمین امنیت و موارد مشابه نیاز به برررسی ها و تست های زیادی با استفاده از نرم افزار ها و شیوه های متفاوت داره 

موفق باشید

----------


## houtanal

حقیقتش هنوز دلیل انجام این کار رو متوجه نشدم.

----------


## Identifier

خوب Nesus برای  Evaluate کردن سرور شما یکسری پکت ها به سرور ارسال میکنه و با توجه به عکس العمل سرور درصد نفوذ پذیری رو بهتون اعلام میکنه حالا در بعضی شرایط یکسری پکت ها که فلگ اونها از نوع SYN و امثالهم هستند چندان مورد توجه نرم افزارهای تخمین امنیت قرار گرفته نمیشن و اینجاست که شما با استفاده از Packet Capturing اونها رو شناسایی و مورد بررسی قرار میدید

یا حق
پیروز باشید

----------


## houtanal

> فلگ اونها از نوع SYN و امثالهم هستند


اگر منظورت پورت اسکن است.احتمالا می خوای به connect scan اشاره کنی که قاعدتا پر سر و صدا ترین نوع اسکنه.
فی الواقع بنده هیچ وقت از روشی که شما در بالا اشاره کردید برای تست نفوذ پذیری سرورهام استفاده نمی کنم.

----------


## Identifier

> اگر منظورت پورت اسکن است.احتمالا می خوای به connect scan اشاره کنی که قاعدتا پر سر و صدا ترین نوع اسکنه.
> فی الواقع بنده هیچ وقت از روشی که شما در بالا اشاره کردید برای تست نفوذ پذیری سرورهام استفاده نمی کنم.


تقریبا بله ...
روش های شما برای تست نفوذ پذیری چیست ؟ و چه روش هایی رو پیشنهاد میکنین

ممنونم

----------


## hmdrf1

سلا م creio داره به من پیغام iss web orangeweb filter expire  2 day  میده crack مشکل داره یا setting

----------


## Majid_ag

یکی بگه iss web orang filtering چیه

----------


## paolo2003

> اینم رول کامل برای بستن یاهو من این rul تعریف کردم و جواب گرفتم
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


منم از این تصویر استفاده کردم
خیلی خوب جواب داد.
مرسی

----------


## s.avazkhan

سلام؛
من در شبکه داخلی شرکت از kerio استفاده می کنم همچنین تعدادی دوربین تحت شبکه وجود دارند که بعضی از کاربران از طریق سرویس rtsp پورت 554 قابلیت مشاهده دوربین ها را بصورت زنده دارا می باشند.
مسئله اصلی اینجاست که این سرویس جزء سرویس های اینترنت محسوب می گردد و در گزارش های بعنوان بخشی از مصرف اینترنت گزارش می گردد.


می خواستم بپرسم آیا این امکان وجود دارد که این مصارف مربوط به این سرویس را از لیست گزارش ها و طبیعتا میزان مصرف کل کاربر حذف کرد؟

به این ترتیب من قادر خواهم بود تا به راحتی کاربران پرمصرفی که حقیقتا دانلودهای سنگین داشته اند را به راحتی شناسایی کنم.

با تشکر

----------

